# Lake Houston Dam???



## padnah2006 (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone have any tips on fishing at the dam for white bass and catfish?????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

whites- right off the aprin use small blue/silver rattle trap or any dual set of jigs. I mix colors, one chartuese, one pink

Catfish-chickliver or fresh cut shad anywhere past the spillway or just outside the gates


----------



## padnah2006 (Mar 3, 2006)

*lake houston dam*

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Conditions*

I grew up (late 60's, early to mid 70's) fishing behind the Dam at Lake Houston. I spent many a spring afternoon catching whites and crappie from the spillway, having cut afternoon class. I have not been there in many years, last time I tried, you could not get to the old parking area in Eisenhauer Park. Can you still walk in to the dam, or do you have to come in from downstream? I have a small car-topper boat and a kayak, I do not want to fight the current in the yak. Is the spillway still there? I cannot tell from Google Earth.
BB


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

Can no longer access the spillway area on foot since 9/11. Can put in a boat at Goodtimes or other marinas downstream and head up. There is a mapping site on MSN called local live or something like that where you can get "birdseye" view of anything in the Houston area, close enough to see my cars in my driveway or boats on the water in Lake Houston.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Mapquest*

Local live is a good site, but I have noticed that mapquest areal seems to be more current.

Robert


----------



## longggfish (Aug 14, 2005)

anybody have directions to gootime marina


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

longggfish said:


> anybody have directions to gootime marina


It's off of Garrett Road...almost to the end. I always take Sheldon Road fro Hwy 90 northbound until it dead ends into Garrett. Take a right (east) and the road will make a "S" and it's on your left. There is a Garrett Rd. exit off of BW8 too.


----------



## longggfish (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks


----------

